# MN Opening Season Kills....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I took my friend (applied as a party) out who has not shot a turkey in 5 years on the opening day and ..... I called in a 24 1/2 lb bird for him.....Then today I shot a 16 1/2 lb jake. Good first two days.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=4086

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=4086&mode=previous


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Congrats on the call in for your buddy, and congrats on your kill. Two beautiful birds!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

glad ur having luck been out 3 times and havent shot nothing :eyeroll: 
:beer:


----------

